# Lenovo Z580 or Dell Inspiron 15R



## chinmaya (Oct 1, 2012)

guys, i am planning to get a laptop in this segment. which one of the two do you think is better?

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
40k-50k. The cheaper the better, but not at the cost of quality

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen




3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: apart from from mentioned below
b. Dislike: Samsung, toshiba, fujitsu


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
browsing, 1080 videos, light to medium gaming, CAD, Pro E, Inventor etc

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Should have decent-good viewing angles.

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

Depends on the deal, open to both local and online. i would want 8gb ram (will a 4gb ram if the laptop comes with 4gb).

ASS quality, Less heating and reliablity are prime concerns. I had a 15r se but returned it due to a faulty gpu, liked the ASS. Anything from 2-3kg is ok. 

I enquired about these in the local market 

i was quoted 44k for Dell 15R (1 year ADP)

Dell New Inspiron 15R Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook

And a similar price for Lenovo z580 (1yr on site+ 2years carry in)

Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (59-333346) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook


I can wait for a few days if there are any upcoming models or deals.

The shop keeper also suggested asus k55 and it was for 46.5k
Asus K55VM-SX120V Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

SO which 1 one the 2 (3) should i go in for?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lenovo ain't VFM and Asus got Weak GPU Dell is better than all but do have a look @ Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN


----------



## vkl (Oct 1, 2012)

For around 50k take the Dell inspiron 15r SE with hd7730m.GCN based hd7730m would be much faster in CAD,Pro/Engineer than others available at that price range.
Though in gaming it would be somewhat slower than gt650m.


----------



## chinmaya (Oct 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Lenovo ain't VFM and Asus got Weak GPU Dell is better than all but do have a look @ Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN



Gpu not very important 630m or 7670 will be ok, np550 might be good but somehow... i don't like it. a close friend of mine got his display and trackpad replaced. heard the quality is not very good.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 2, 2012)

in that case get a sony


----------



## chinmaya (Oct 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> in that case get a sony



Which 1 from sony?


----------



## chinmaya (Oct 2, 2012)

slightly inclined towards 15R. Should i buy it now or it would be better if i wait.


----------



## chinmaya (Oct 3, 2012)

guys anyother suggestions or offers? Where can i get dell insipiron SE below 50k in hyderabad or secunderabad?


----------

